

Creative Genius needed... - colabopad_edd

Anyone interested in a weekend project, try developing a simple educational widget for Colabopad: http://www.colabopad.com/dev/dev.jsp<p>Physics widgets would be nice:)
======
stjarnljuset
I don't understand what colabopad does (besides something education-related)

~~~
colabopad_edd
Colabopad is a web based smartboard... the current focus is on educational
applications. However you could create interactive games also, for instance it
should be possible to create a simple chess or checkers implementation and 2D
adventure games... Simply put:

 _Take and share notes on tablet devices_ Deliver E-Learning _Collaborate with
others on graphics related tasks_ Have fun

------
jnaut
good way to beta test a product :-) I created a dev account and tried using
the room. It works fine but how is it different from many other ajax based
whiteboards out there? and yeah, why jsp?

~~~
colabopad_edd
Being able to develop and use widgets on a whiteboard is quite a
differentiating feature I think. I don't know of any AJAX based whiteboards
doing this. Secondly, the application isn't just an AJAX app, it is based on
SVG.

JSP/J2EE is used for several reasons that I won't get into:)

However creating a widget requires only Javascript.

~~~
jnaut
widgets, whiteboard, --> interesting!!.

Actually I was looking to build a collab whiteboard app myself some time ago,
but then I decided to focus only on one, the one I am currently building. I
explored what is out there at that point of time and I found quite a few, a
few good one's will be <http://www.jotspace.com/>,
<http://www.instructure.com/> [not a whiteboard, more of other collab
features], <http://etherpad.com/>. Check them out. That interest was the
reason why went ahead and explored it. The UI is prototypical, needs a lot of
work.

I will play with it sometime when I get time.

Keep up the good work.

